# Zebra!



## surf girl (Jan 27, 2009)

So, for the second time, I tried a funnel swirl.  The first time, I ended up with that monkey's rump of a soap (aka the Jason Kill Me Now I am Too Stinky to Live soap).  As for the first attempt, I let my batter get too thick and for the second time was faced with glop that would not fit through the funnel.  Cursing and swearing, but unwilling to abandon the effort, I just poured the two colours alternately into the centre of the log (ahem, milk carton).  While it did not end up the way I had intended, I am still happy with the ultimate zebra-striped soap:

[ETA a few hrs after posting: hey, I was just checking out LomondSoap's beautiful website, and saw there is a soap there called Zebra.  Not trying to steal your name or anything, LomondSoap (this is not for sale) - it just totally reminded me of a Zebra].

Tops (swirled):
.
.





.
.
And cut sides:
.
.




.
.
.
Speaking of the butt-ugly Jason soap, I experimented with shredding to see if I could fix it (it also allowed me to pour gallons of EO into the new soap to cover the godawful stench).  

So, remember this?
.
.




.
.
It is now this:
.
.




.
.
Which is not by any means gorgeous, but which I like better.  And it no longer reeks of cheap cologne.  (Anyone who liked the old version, it's OK - I will keep a few bars for Hallowe'en).


----------



## Jody (Jan 27, 2009)

Once again, amazing soaps, surf girl.  You rock!!!!!


----------



## topcat (Jan 27, 2009)

Love your zebra swirlys!!!  The rebatch of the 'stinky' soap looks awesome too, really arty!  I take it you added it grated into a new batch?

So how did you get such a pretty swirl in a milk carton with gloppy batter?  I wish I could do a swirl that great with everything going perfectly :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## surf girl (Jan 27, 2009)

topcat, I was all "Oh F***ity F*** F*** F***! Not again! Crap! CRAP!" with my gloppy splodgy non-funnel-able batter.  Very trepidatious about what I would find when I cut it (you know that hopeful feeling you get when you hope, hope, hope that it maybe just might have somehow turned out OK? But you're expecting to be let down?), but lo and behold, happiness ensued.

And for the do-over on the stinky soap, I used a carrot peeler to pare down some of the soaps - they're not super-hard - and I filled the mold (yes, milk carton) with those shredded bits, then poured in the new soap.  Smoothed off the top.  Voila.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG I'm in love with the Zebra! What did you scent it with? (and what did you use for the black?)

Can someone please explain the funnel swirl to me?? I've seen the results but never a tutorial.. I want to try it!


----------



## surf girl (Jan 28, 2009)

There's a great tutorial from LomondSoap (thank you!!) in the tutorial forum here: 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ght=funnel 

She makes it look easy.  Ha.    

I am pretty limited in my EOs at the moment (just put a massive order in to New Directions, woo hoo!), but I've got a bunch of unscented soap sitting around, and I wanted something to sniff.  I couldn't really come up with anything thematic or black.  I was thinking about anise, but I don't have any.  So I went with a simple lavender + peppermint.  So it just smells pretty  8)

Oh, and the black is activated charcoal.  I was in a rush because of the rapidly progressing thickening, so it didn't mix as well as it could have and has some crackly lines through it if you look closely.  The butt-ugly soap has a much more pure black (also charcoal).


----------



## Lindy (Jan 28, 2009)

Surfgirl - OMG that's gorgeous!  Both the Zebra & the rebatch - toally loving both of them!  You do know that you got me totally hooked on the black & white thing right!?!?  Thanks     8)


----------



## topcat (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep surf girl, know that feeling exactly! :wink: 

@Lindy - I think congratulations are in order ma'am.....is that a moderator title I see before me?  It couldn't be more deserved and I am thrilled for you!

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## Pug Mom (Jan 28, 2009)

I love all of them!


----------



## pinkduchon (Jan 28, 2009)

They are both beautiful surf girl. Congrats!!


----------



## starduster (Jan 28, 2009)

*Wow weeeee*

What can I say? If I tried for that seridipidous swirl it just probably wouldn't happen.So enjoy it all. All batches are goegeous.
Did you swirl with a stick a tiny bit?


----------



## surf girl (Jan 28, 2009)

starduster, I did take a chopstick to the very top, just down a few millimetres for that swirly look.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice - I really need to try that funnel swirl.


----------



## Jnice999 (Jan 28, 2009)

Love it! That zebra soap is hot!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 28, 2009)

{{{TANYA}}} thank you.....


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 29, 2009)

Great swirling surfgirl, no worries, there must be thousands of soaps with the same name!
Black and white soaps are so striking, I luvs 'em 8)


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 30, 2009)

Surf girl, your black and white soap definitely looks like a zebra!!
And your too stinky to live soap was saved by the power of the rebatch!!
Now it looks like a tiger!!
You have your own petting zoo of soaps!


----------



## surf girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> And your too stinky to live soap was saved by the power of the rebatch!!
> Now it looks like a tiger!!



Excellent!  I shall call it Tiger.


----------



## TAS (Feb 9, 2009)

Good job! I love them both - Tiger and Zebra rock!
TAS


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW!!!!  I LOVE the zebra soap!  Man, my list of "things to try" is growing longer by the day.  Those swirls are amazing.  Wow.  Thanks for posting the link to the tutorial, and thanks for the tutorial LomondSoap!


----------

